# Smoked bacon wrapped back strap!



## KeepinItReel (Jul 19, 2018)

Smoked bacon wrapped back strap. If you haven’t tried it you’re missing out! Smoke it to 125 then sear/crisp the bacon on the grill for 3 mins each side. Rest it for 20 mins.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 19, 2018)

That's some nice looking Backstrap and thick too... Is that Deer or what?


----------



## KeepinItReel (Jul 19, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> That's some nice looking Backstrap and thick too... Is that Deer or what?


Yeh...the last part of this fella!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 19, 2018)

He's cute.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 24, 2018)

KIR, Nice muley and tasty looking straps, I love em that way ! Like


----------



## Steve H (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks nice! Point to you.


----------

